# What Ferg stream will you be watching???



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I caught 3 different streams last night for round #1.
All were liberal weenies, but it was awesome to watch them get gassed.

Do you have any watching party plans?
We really could use some kind of live chat function on here so we could watch together.

I found the streams through citizenstreams.com


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> I caught 3 different streams last night for round #1.
> All were liberal weenies, but it was awesome to watch them get gassed.
> 
> Do you have any watching party plans?
> We really could use some kind of live chat function on here so we could watch together.


That would be great


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

A chat function would be awesome with the group that is on here!!

AJ


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

I just watched FoxNews --

Clue me in on what more insight I would get by watching some kind of "stream"?


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

Here's my choice.

Live Streaming | FOX2now.com


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Streaming video. People with cell phone cameras go down on street level and send out live videos over the net. One last night had over 20,000 viewers. Its up close and personal. Not like the actual news that tends to stand off for safety.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

None. In fact could we merge all the Ferguson threads?


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

James m said:


> Streaming video. People with cell phone cameras go down on street level and send out live videos over the net. One last night had over 20,000 viewers. Its up close and personal. Not like the actual news that tends to stand off for safety.


Ok -- I get it now. Thanks


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

DerBiermeister said:


> I just watched FoxNews --
> 
> Clue me in on what more insight I would get by watching some kind of "stream"?


Our TV stays on FOX --- fair and balanced. O'Reilly is a bit of a blowhard, but Greta, Bret Bair and Krauthamer (sp) are favorites. THe idiot rioters in Ferguson provide a never ending stream of entertainment. I just feel sorry for the poor business owners.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

This one seems pretty good tonight. If any of you can suggest a better one, please post it.

FERGUSON PROTEST LIVE on USTREAM: Sponsored By The Mark Connors Channel . World News

Alex Jones is there too but his feed seems a bit slow:

AlexJonesLive, Ustream.TV: Alex Jones, Infowars Reporters, Live Streaming, Bilderberg, police state, infowar, new world order, prisonplanet, eugenics, vacc...

Edit: Apparently, the first link is NYC because they just shut down the FDR. Also, they are carrying commie flags. - True colors coming out I guess.


----------



## cobracon2 (Oct 27, 2014)

I noticed foxnews.com has live aerials.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> I caught 3 different streams last night for round #1.
> All were liberal weenies, but it was awesome to watch them get gassed.
> 
> Do you have any watching party plans?
> ...


We only watch Fox. Could tell the cops and national guard had pussed out early in the evening. It just aint right. Glad they did not get a chance to hurt Megyn or Martha. That could make a person mad. Hopefully the responders can man up tonight.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Just found this. It seems to be a clearinghouse website for all of the hippies doing their protest BS. But it seems to have several live streams that should be good for some humor!

Livestreams | Ferguson Connection


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Good suggestions, all!

I just got back to my computer. Had to clear out our garbage disposal.
Friggin pebbles.
The 6 year old poured a cup of pebbles down the sink!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> Good suggestions, all!
> 
> I just got back to my computer. Had to clear out our garbage disposal.
> Friggin pebbles.
> ...


Now that is funny! Obviously, you have been spending your time being far more productive than I have.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I did this to my last gf. We were at her parents. (Parents not home) im in the kitchen and shes in the other room. I yell back and ask where the switch for the garbage disposal is. Knowing full well that her parents don't have one....


----------

